# CZ Clones..



## redpenguin01

After owning a CZ for a while, I decided to look a bit into the history behind the gun I was shooting. While searching around, I stumbled across a bunch of information on the clones that have come out over the years as well. I never realized that the cz design became so pupular among other manufacturers... I have been searching around the last week or so looking at all the different models such as IMI Jericho, EAA/TZ, Sphinx, etc. Pretty interesting stuff.. 

Does anyone have any experience with some of the cz clones around here? Are the features and performance pretty much the same? 

After reading around a bit, I am under the impression that the Sphinx actually came out to be a better version than its 75/85 counterpart. Anyone got the lowdown on Sphinx line of pistols as well?


----------



## tekhead1219

Can't answer about the Sphinx, but, I have owned a couple of EAA's. CZ clones, reliable guns, lousy customer service. I did like the EAA's, but, since they're CS was so rude, I figured if it's a CZ clone, I'd just go ahead and buy a CZ. I have not been disappointed in that decision yet.:smt023


----------



## Bisley

I fired one magazine through an EAA in 9mm, and it was very accurate, had a decent trigger, and functioned just fine. The guy who owned it thought it was great, and I could see no reason to contradict him. I have heard others say that such is not always the case, but I can't confirm that.


----------



## tekarra

I had a couple of Witnesses that I sold because of triggger slap. I regret having sold them as they were good shooting pistols. I also have an AT84. It is one fine pistol, but it is no longer made and being such a pretty pistol, I seldom shoot it anymore.


----------



## Fredericianer

I've used a Norinco CZ75 clone quite a bit and found it very good indeed. I've also used a Tanfoglio Combat a few times which was also nice, but perhaps a bit heavier than a CZ. 

One of the guys at my club has a Sphinx and he seems very happy with it, but then again he should be for the price he paid.


----------



## Tanstaafl

I have an EAA Witness Elite Match 45. Great trigger, tack-driver accuracy, good fit and finish, excellent ergonomics, but heavy. Feeds ball, flatnose, and HP with 100% reliability, but is a little finnicky about LSWC. Mine has not had any warranty issues, so I can't comment about their customer service.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Buddy of mine has a Tanfoglio that's a CZ copy. He really likes it.


----------



## jfmartin25

I've owned my IMI/Magnum Research Baby Eagle Full Size Steel .40 Cal since the year 2000 and have easily put over 1000 rounds through it without ONE single glitch. Never have I had a mis-feed, failure to extract, or anything for that matter. I've owned Walther's and Beretta's and numerous 1911's all which experienced something every now and again. But with the Baby Eagle, nothing but pure shooting. As a disclaimer, I am a bit obsessive compulsive about cleaning my weapons...


----------



## jfmartin25

Also forgot to mention that my Dad loved shooting my Baby Eagle so much but was unable to find one at his local gun store and subsequently purchased another CZ clone, the Armalite AR-24-10. He says it feels nearly as good as my Beagle and shoots just as nicely!


----------



## recoilguy

I handled the Armalite also and almost bought it. Then a CZ 75B became available and I could not resist it. I am still looking at that armalite. If its still there after Christmas I will make the LGS an offer on it. You know who ever heard of too many guns?

RCG


----------



## recoilguy

The Armalite sold yesterday while I was in the LGS buying shotgunshells. Oh well.

RCG


----------



## Wheeler

The Turkish Sarsilmaz is another fine firearm. Whether you are a fan of Turkey or not, they have a long history of producing some really fine firearms. My son has a beautiful 12 guage shotgun that has functioned flawlessly for 18 years, every year. It's an over/under, has a complete choke set and is engraved/gold inlayed . Beautifully worked.

The Sarsilmaz looks much like the CZ and mine is a tack driver. Purchased it at a reasonable price. I've never had issues with it so don't know about customer service though. It's a 9mm, finish is excellent and function is also flawless.

Good luck.


----------



## redpenguin01

Yeah, I've been looking at Sarsilmaz a lot lately. They look very clean. 
I especially love their grips.


----------



## Wheeler

redpenguin01 said:


> Yeah, I've been looking at Sarsilmaz a lot lately. They look very clean.
> I especially love their grips.


Ergonomics are fantastic!


----------



## dondavis3

I've had no problems with my EAA Witness Stainless Elite in .45 cal.










It's a tack driver.

My EAA Witness has been great.










I also have a EAA EZ9

:smt1099









I've had no problems with this either - but I've shot it a lot less than the other 2 guns.

All in all I'd have to say that I'm very happy with EAA.


----------



## Scorpion8

My Tanfoglio TA-90 is a direct copy of the CZ-75, and is robust and reliable. Shoots very well. I have zero complaints or issues with it.


----------



## epsanto2

*Baby Eagle*

I have an IMI Baby Eagle in 9mm that has been flawless. I do not recall ever having a failure to file, load, or eject. Not sure how many rounds have been through it as I bought it off my son and have no idea how many he put though it. I have put a few hundred through it myself though. More accurate than I am, excellent ergonomics, excellent fit and finish, excellent balance. All in all, it is an excellent piece of equipment, just excellent!!! It is the only one of my 9's I shoot anymore. My son regrets selling it to me.

I highly recommend the B/E!!!


----------



## Overkill0084

I have a Witness Elite match in .45. Accurate, reliable & a good value.
I have considered buying another one in 10mm.


----------



## bigalz

I have an AT-84 I bought back in '85. A great pistol! I shoot it all the time. Broke the safety recently. Need to find a pistolsmith in the DC Metro area who can repair it. Any recommendations? Also, bought a FOBUS holster for the CZ75 that will not accept my AT-84. Hard to find holsters made for the CZ, and I don't want to waste my money on another useless product. Any suggestions? AT-84 absolutely best CZ clone EVER!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

any gunsmith should be able to replace the safety for you, its a drop in part... infact you should be able to do it with just about the skill a rollerskating chimp has. 

exactly what happened to the safety? is it broken (as in multiple pieces) or just not working ?


----------



## bigalz

A piece of the safety sheared off, and now it doesn't function; it moves freely. I don't feel confident to do the job myself. But I also want some custom work done: sights, checkering, etc. Like an old-school 1911.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

bigalz said:


> A piece of the safety sheared off, and now it doesn't function; it moves freely. I don't feel confident to do the job myself. But I also want some custom work done: sights, checkering, etc. Like an old-school 1911.


there is a custom cz guy you can find online , dont know from personal experience but i have heard nothing but good about him.... he should be able to do the safety with no problems


----------

